# E-book of scores



## Ian Moore

I am thinking of releasing e-books of my scores. Do you think people are interested in this format? Do people prefer hard copy scores? Is it a generation thing?

What I mean do people read music on ipads, tablets and smart phones?


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've tried reading a score on my Nook e-reader. Unfortunately, it was Bruckner, which makes for some pretty small notes. The advantage with an e-reader is, you can bring your scores anywhere. 

But personally, I like paper so I can mark it up. I guess you can do that electronically, but it's more of an effort.


----------



## Ian Moore

Have you got a device like an iPad where you can pinch and zoom? Know you said you have a nook. (You might have an iPhone as well).


----------



## dwindladwayne

In my opinion a book is better than an eBook, but an eBook is better than nothing, so why not?


----------



## Ian Moore

If I were performing a piece of music, it would have to use a hard copy (paper) score. But if I were examining,browsing,analysing a piece of music, sometimes I would find an e-score more convenient. Especially the pinch and zoom feature that some devices have.


----------



## Ian Moore

I have just realised that the title doesn't express what I am trying to say. I am going to delete this thread and try again. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Adamus

Take a look at forscore (?) for ipad.


----------



## Ian Moore

Adamus said:


> Take a look at forscore (?) for ipad.


The problem with app score readers is that you are tied into that particular company; their methods and their score format. If people don't download the app, they don't get your music. I would much rather use a recognised format like 'e-pub' which opens you up to a much bigger audience (on many more devices).


----------



## Krummhorn

Surely a Tablet would accept PDF format scores? The PD site I use for downloading organ music has everything in PDF format. 

One should not need an "app" to download PDF's (?) Might require Adobe Reader, but that is a freebie all over the internet.


----------



## Adamus

https://techinmusiced.wordpress.com...y-uses-samsung-galaxy-tablets-for-performing/

Beginning to expore e scores


----------



## Adamus

Place them in dropbox and every download can be opened in ibooks, goodreader etc.


----------



## QuietGuy

Have you tried converting your scores to .pdf format? That way a score can be read on a computer screen or printed out. I have no experience with tablets or iPhones, so can't speak to that.


----------



## Ian Moore

QuietGuy said:


> Have you tried converting your scores to .pdf format? That way a score can be read on a computer screen or printed out. I have no experience with tablets or iPhones, so can't speak to that.


'Pdf' is the best format but is the least secure. There is protection for pdf but it makes the selling process cumbersome. Every pdf sold would have to have a different password. 'Epub' isn't much more secure but allows you to use more protected images which maybe harder to copy. Native format for the iPad is very secure but most e-books are sold on Amazon. It's an interesting subject...


----------



## QuietGuy

Ian Moore said:


> 'Pdf' is the best format but is the least secure. There is protection for pdf but it makes the selling process cumbersome. Every pdf sold would have to have a different password. 'Epub' isn't much more secure but allows you to use more protected images which maybe harder to copy. Native format for the iPad is very secure but most e-books are sold on Amazon. It's an interesting subject...


I thought PDF scores were read only. Can you lock them (in Properties), or "Save As" read only when saving the score for the very last time? Just a suggestion .....


----------



## Ian Moore

But it is easy to get software that can change those settings! Also, a screen shoot wouldn't be that difficult either.


----------



## Pugg

Just thinking about it makes my skin crawl, one has to have the score in print on paper in front of him.


----------



## Ian Moore

Not sure why it would make your skin crawl. I too love the feel of a hand printed score but I also like the convenience of an e-score. Maybe both as a bundle?


----------

